# My band put out a new record! Ft. Ex-Bayside



## NotJonGreco (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey guys! My band Rebels Fighting Robots just put out a new record! We're a pop-punk/alt band from Long Island, New York, and we're leaving for our east coast tour in a few weeks, right after FAU! We should be officially announcing tour dates next week, as we're currently finalizing things.

Anyway, it would be super cool if you guys checked out our new record! We're streaming it on our website right now for free!

http://www.rebelsfightingrobots.com/listen/
http://www.rebelsfightingrobots.com/listen/
http://www.rebelsfightingrobots.com/listen/

I really hope you guys enjoy! We spent a lot of time working on this EP, and we're all super proud of it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Demensa (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey, I remember you posting your 'Just Like Home' EP/demo here a while back! 
I've actually listened to that a few times since then.  

This is great stuff, keep it up! Everything sounds polished.


----------



## NotJonGreco (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'm really glad you like us!


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 4, 2014)

I bought the last EP, and I'll be buying this one too.

Awesome work!


----------



## NotJonGreco (Aug 4, 2014)

That's so rad, thank you! Our record is now officially out on iTunes and Google play, just search for us! I think our distro is hitting some other stores too, but I'm not sure which. So glad you like it!


----------

